# Question about an Chrisanotus



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

I bought a Chrisanotus yesterday from one of my reliable fish sellers and he called it a Ovatis Chrisanotus but when i google or youtube Chrisanotus with Ovatis in front of it nothing comes up?? Is this the fish he sold me and if so are they called by a more common name that i can look them up under? thx for your help.

boose


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Try Copadichromis chrysonotus and see if that looks like the fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Chances are, it is actually Copadichromis azureus.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is some pics of the fish


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Hard to say for sure at that size, but it's likely Fogelhund is right - I forgot about the trade name often used for C. azureus (Hap. Chrysonotus) and they are more common in the hobby. You may have wait for the adult coloration to really develop to confirm it's an azureus and not something else.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like a Copadichromis trimaculatus (Eastern Borleyi)


----------

